# portsmouth -le havre no more



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

as off end off this year ld lines dfds are stopping Portsmouth le harve service ???????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

are they? have you got a link, or details?


----------



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

rang them as was trying to book and no more after this year rang a different number and it was confirmed no confirmed details or link but all staff have been told and seemed to be quite shocked


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

This was announced on BBC South News this week.


----------



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

looks like its Newhaven Dieppe now on then


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DFDS says Channel ferry link at risk
September 16, 2014
FERRY users in Normandy, Brittany and the Atlantic coast could be badly affected as DFDS Seaways reveals that it is looking at closing its Portsmouth-Le Havre service.

The company, which took over the route in 2012 in a joint venture with LD Lines, says that it and LD Lines have "recorded heavy financial losses on this service since 2005".

It says that it has started a closure consultation on the viability of the route as it has "remained economically unsustainable".

The company revealed its proposals to union representatives in France as the vessel used on the route, the Seven Sisters, is chartered from Seine-Maritime Conseil Général.

DFDS said that it had tried to make the route more competitive with sales and marketing initiatives and by replacing the Norman Voyager with the smaller Seven Sisters to be more in line with the size of the market.

Passenger and freight customers currently booked will not be affected, and all bookings that have been made will be honoured.

- See more at: http://www.connexionfrance.com/DFDS...-16189-view-article.html#sthash.PIO4yvBr.dpuf


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Not only Portsmouth to Le Havre, but also Newhaven to Dieppe is under threat. Seine Maritime pay for the route, but it just isnt enough for the operator to keep running.

The DFDS Dover to Calais service is also highly likely to close after November as one of the ships on the route (Dieppe Seaways) is only chartered and will be going back to Stena for one of their Irish routes, which will only leave the elderly Calais Seaways (ex Prins Philip of RMT) which is completely untenable. This route will only be saved if MyFerry Link are finally stopped from operating - which will only be decided in November at the (yet another) appeal.

With the loss of the Harwich to Esjberg service, the UK traveller is running out of options for ferry routes to Europe!


----------

